# canadian deer hunter



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

now that is my kind of deer stand.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They got some butt ugly deer signs. You sure that isn't the opener of the Utah hunt ????


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Canada,, shoot there are folks like that here.... :roll:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If that was a Utah road hunter he would be sitting on two cases of Natual Light, not an expensive import.


----------

